# Clothing Companies: What Program Do You Use To Account For Your Biz?



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello,

 For the clothing companies out there (not printers), what programs do you use to account for your business? In other words, do you use a simple Excel spreadsheet to log your inventory/ $’s made or a program like Quickbooks (or a separate program entirely)?

I’m curious because as of now I’m using an Excel spreadsheet but wondering if there’s an easier way out there. I’m not a wiz at Excel so this is why I’m asking.

Thanks for your contribution!


----------



## Modati (May 17, 2008)

Were both a print shop and clothing company. We searched a few options. Try mint or soho os. Mint is a great finance web software and soho os is a comprehensive business solution web platform. The main problem with soho is it's a closed system so it's hard to integrate 

Good luck


----------



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

Modati said:


> Were both a print shop and clothing company. We searched a few options. Try mint or soho os. Mint is a great finance web software and soho os is a comprehensive business solution web platform. The main problem with soho is it's a closed system so it's hard to integrate
> 
> Good luck


Thank you!


----------



## vil3nr0b (May 11, 2010)

Quickbooks. I haven't invested in the Quickbooks for Screen Printers yet, though.


----------



## DayDreamerCr8 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have heard good things about Mint but your shopping cart should have some type of feature to account for your business.


----------



## dmpromo (May 28, 2011)

I use quickbooks for my business and love it. I also use mint.com to keep track of my finances and get a quick snapshot of my Income & expenses on my business.


----------

